# Before/after pics



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Here are pics of my car before and after my suspension install a few days ago.If this needs to be in the appearance section please move it mods.

The suspension parts are Pedders big bore shocks,GSR II struts with endlinks,new strut mounts/bearings,Lovells RR bushings,and King HHD 20mm drop front and stock height HD rear springs.

The ride is not harsh at all and is actually VERY comfortable.It also handles much better now as well.I love the new stance and not too high at all imo....... actually looks higher in the pic than in person.

Before:









After:


----------



## Rafal (Aug 20, 2009)

oh gosh, I love the impulsive blue. 

is it just me or the rear went up because the front went down by 20mm?

looks great!


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Rafal said:


> oh gosh, I love the impulsive blue.
> 
> is it just me or the rear went up because the front went down by 20mm?
> 
> looks great!


The stock rear springs were sagging and the new springs are stock height or 0 drops,but are said to raise the rear around 5 mm.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

I like it:rofl:


----------



## taztassio (Jul 1, 2009)

not low enough


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

taztassio said:


> not low enough


I wouldn't be able to drive my car sitting that low,I'd tear it up.LOL


----------

